# Image/Document Viewer, Graphic Library Manager, and Duplicate Image Finder?



## poorandunlucky (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey,

I'm looking for something to quickly display pictures when I just want to see what's in a file (i.e.: an image viewer with the common features, like Next to move to the next readable file in the folder, thumbnails at the bottom of the screen, slideshow, etc.), bonus for pictures and video support, and PDF, and even other files if possible... like an all-around viewer would be nice, kinda like the new Images on Windows 10 maybe, and also, either in the same software, or as a separate software, but preferably the same, an image library manager (e.g.: iTunes for pictures), that allows you to create albums, tag pictures, search and organize your photos and other kinds of images, view EXIF, sort by EXIF, and again, this could be in a separate software, I'm also looking for a duplicate image finder!  Something that compares pictures, and tries to find duplicates, most preferably from visual content, not just checksum (i.e.: Google search by image for your local pictures).

TL;DR:

I'm looking for:

- an image/document viewer (preferably also with PDF);
- an image library manager (kinda like iTunes for graphic content); and
- a duplicate image file finder (more or less search by image locally).

I have almost 100 GB of photos, if not more, and I really ought to organize them a bit, and remove duplicates and stuff... any help much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rorgoroth (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't use FreeBSD on the desktop so never tried this but for image compare/duplication there is https://github.com/hsoft/dupeguru which you may get working (there used to be a picture edition but they rolled it in to the main software a while back) and I've used it a great number of times in the past on Lin/Win.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2017)

The venerable graphics/gimageview is still quite good. It looks and feels a bit dated nowadays but it does (almost) everything you want.

http://gtkmmviewer.sourceforge.net/features.html.en


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 20, 2017)

SirDice : Thanks, seems like something I can use, if not what I'm looking for...  Do you know what libraries or what pieces of software does image matching or fingerprinting?  Like, what would be audio/chromaprint for pictures, would you know?

rorgoroth : Thanks to you, too,  : )  If gImageView doesn't work out for me, I'll try to see if I can build it, and if I can, maybe I'll even try to make a port for it...  : P


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2017)

poorandunlucky said:


> Do you know what libraries or what pieces of software does image matching or fingerprinting? Like, what would be audio/chromaprint for pictures, would you know?


I think it's just something that's built-in, I don't think they're using any external tools or libraries for that.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 20, 2017)

SirDice : So much stuff to look-up, learn, and do when you switch OSes... so much stuff I go "Oh I'll look this up later," or "Oh, I wonder how this works," while I still have configuration files to edit...  The other day I was wondering how developers managed to make software that was made of so many little parts, how they could know all of them, knew how they worked, and even were aware of their existence...  I have a hard time remembering what's installed on my system right now lol


----------



## sidetone (Jan 4, 2018)

ImageMagick(1) has some abilities. It comes with compare(1) that can show minor differences of two pictures, by displaying red. Completely different images will show all red. I'm not sure if  identify(1) (also part of ImageMagick) has an ability for image comparisons.

diff(1) can be used to compare if two binary (image) files are exactly alike.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jan 4, 2018)

sidetone said:


> ImageMagick(1) has some abilities. It comes with compare(1) that can show minor differences of two pictures, by displaying red. Completely different images will show all red. I'm not sure if  identify(1) (also part of ImageMagick) has an ability for image comparisons.
> 
> diff(1) can be used to compare if two binary (image) files are exactly alike.



Good to know, thanks.  : )


----------

